# Leaving



## AdamJ (Dec 24, 2013)

Moderators have offended my sensibilities for the last time here. Admin, please delete my account and all my previous contributions to these forums.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-25347483


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 24, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. 

It's worth mentioning that you're apparently so offended by the moderators that you claim to want to stop participating in the forum, but not so offended that you're unwilling to participate just once more to demand removal of your account. 

Then again, maybe the moderators are offended by your apparent inability to post your request in the proper topic area (e.g., Site Information), and/or by your inability to figure out how to delete your own account (which is easy enough to do).

I'm sure I've offended you further, just as I'm sure that despite your threat to leave, you'll be back here to read any responses to your indignation. 

Regardless, bye.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 25, 2013)

AdamJ said:


> Moderators have offended my sensibilities for the last time here. Admin, please delete my account and all my previous contributions to these forums.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-25347483



My advice: count to ten, walk away for a while, forget that this forum exists for a few weeks. If you still feel the same way afterwards, write a thoughtful well explained letter to the moderators, edit it many times, think about it for a while, and then send it to them.

Go take some pictures... Go somewhere you have never been before and enjoy.... Recharge the sanity... I wish you health and happiness.


----------



## slclick (Dec 25, 2013)

Don't let the mirror hit your lens on the way out.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 25, 2013)

By the looks of the link you've posted, you want to make this a political site.

This is a photography forum, and bring politics into it starts flame wars and is not relevant to photography.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 25, 2013)

AdamJ said:


> Moderators have offended my sensibilities for the last time here. Admin, please delete my account and all my previous contributions to these forums.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-25347483



What have the mods done?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 25, 2013)

AlanF said:


> What have the mods done?



I think some people have sensibilities which are entirely too offend-able. Such people should probably just avoid the Internet entirely.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 25, 2013)

I can not comment on the attitude of the moderator, I was not told what he did for "offended your sensibilities." Anyway, goodbye.


----------



## Arctic Photo (Dec 25, 2013)

I don't get it, what happened? I've left a couple of times and come back with new identities. But that's more or less because got a little tired of some of the frequent posters, most of them are banned now and the others seems to be disregarded by the lot of us.

CR has been a drug for me the last two or so years. I really enjoy this place. It's basically only a matter of maintaining a mature and sensible tone.

I've learned so much here and will keep coming back over the years.

I do miss some guys though, Brian Squibb and most recently Paul who left. Not sure what happened there. Bdunbar haven't posted much lately. And a couple of others.


----------



## GuyF (Dec 25, 2013)

Hmmm, a spot of self-immolation from AdamJ. That'll help matters. No, wait, nothing has changed apart from a few bemused looks from passers-by.


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 25, 2013)

slclick said:


> Don't let the mirror hit your lens on the way out.



+1

And this even after the moderators removed the minus button....


----------



## Cory (Dec 25, 2013)

I just wrote an opinion piece about health care if anyone might like to see it.


----------



## Arctic Photo (Dec 25, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> By the looks of the link you've posted, you want to make this a political site.
> 
> This is a photography forum, and bring politics into it starts flame wars and is not relevant to photography.


Actually, reading it it talks more sbout the hazards of working as a photo journalist in war. Like the other thread from yesterday. But clearly politics has no place here.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 25, 2013)

The thread from yesterday, RIP teenage Canon Shooter Molhem Barakat killed in Syria age 17, appears locked. I wanted to add that the saying attributed to Burke in it - "All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing." - is apocryphal. It doesn't appear in nay of his writings. See: http://tartarus.org/martin/essays/burkequote.html


----------



## slclick (Dec 25, 2013)

AlanF said:


> The thread from yesterday, RIP teenage Canon Shooter Molhem Barakat killed in Syria age 17, appears locked. I wanted to add that the saying attributed to Burke in it - "All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing." - is apocryphal. It doesn't appear in nay of his writings. See: http://tartarus.org/martin/essays/burkequote.html



Just like the 100-400 dust issue.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 25, 2013)

slclick said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > The thread from yesterday, RIP teenage Canon Shooter Molhem Barakat killed in Syria age 17, appears locked. I wanted to add that the saying attributed to Burke in it - "All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing." - is apocryphal. It doesn't appear in nay of his writings. See: http://tartarus.org/martin/essays/burkequote.html
> ...


Very good! +1


----------



## WPJ (Dec 25, 2013)

WTF....just delete your account and leave...some peoples children gesh.......i could go on but....well u need to go back to taking pictures


----------



## lux (Dec 25, 2013)

I've been offended by people but you just have to let it go...it is hard but you can't convince people who are convinced of their own superiority...don't try...the only one who is hurt is you. please note I'm not very good at this so do what I say and not what I do. 

If you enjoy reading stuff here stay and ignore that thread. If you don't then leave...no harm no foul. There are lots of other photo forums


----------



## slclick (Dec 25, 2013)

I've been a Mod on a top cycling forum and I have seen many folks who declare their exit and lurk for the comments until the right one gets under their skin, their thin skin. Then 9/10x they reappear. 

It's the internet folks, no one is going to look after your feelings but you. You want touchy feelie? Try Pinterest.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 26, 2013)

Does the fact that it's Dec 25th today have anything to do with it? Maybe the OP is sad and not having a good day.

Honestly, if someone can't handle the comparatively benign banter that occurs on this forum, what chance do they have to survive most other forums around the Internet?

I mean... _really_? *CanonRumors* is driving someone away? ???

I've known people with this attitude before. Somehow they think that the world is better with them in it and if they threaten to remove themselves, people will flock to beg and plead that they stay. Except in reality, no one does and they are left to their own imagination to feel the immense need that they expect others to express. 

In other words, take your toys and go home (don't let the mirror hit you in the lens...) and we'll stay here in the CR playground and keep playing. Enjoy your life as much as you can and be healthy, wealthy and wise. No hard feelings here but not much sorrow either. Live long and prosper.


----------



## ME (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm confused. What does CR have to do with the conflict in Syria? I read the news report and cant find any sort of a connection between the two. ???


----------



## Janbo Makimbo (Dec 26, 2013)

Clearly some members of this forum need to chill out.....perhaps get out and meet people!!


----------



## RayValdez360 (Dec 26, 2013)

Is this guy a troll? No one even knows what the hell he is talking about.


----------



## Admin US West (Dec 26, 2013)

RayValdez360 said:


> Is this guy a troll? No one even knows what the hell he is talking about.



I'm at a loss, I checked logs and saw no hints. The Mods have their own private area where they post about suspended or banned users, or discuss problem topics.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 26, 2013)

That famous song "Leaving on a Jet Plane" (a song written by John Denver in 1966 and most famously recorded by Peter, Paul and Mary) comes to mind...

as I recall the words are:

I'm leaving on a complain
don't know if I'll be back again


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 26, 2013)

What the heck?

Try uglyhedghog.com, and you may find that more to your sensibilities.

If you were my son, I would put you in time out for your tantrum. And this thing in Syria, is that what this is about?

Best wishes in 2014, but please don't expect anyone to beg you to stay or go.

Scott


----------



## emag (Dec 26, 2013)

Sounds like someone's view of the world and CR is severely front focused


----------



## wsmith96 (Dec 26, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> That famous song "Leaving on a Jet Plane" (a song written by John Denver in 1966 and most famously recorded by Peter, Paul and Mary) comes to mind...
> 
> as I recall the words are:
> 
> ...



lol.


----------



## Harv (Dec 26, 2013)

If someone is concerned about their sensibilities being offended, they should never participate on any internet forum. Period.


----------



## WPJ (Dec 26, 2013)

Harv said:


> If someone is concerned about their sensibilities being offended, they should never participate on any internet forum. Period.



or at least they're should try CBT


----------



## DanielW (Dec 26, 2013)

ME said:


> I'm confused. What does CR have to do with the conflict in Syria? I read the news report and cant find any sort of a connection between the two. ???



No idea here either.
Longest useless thread ever.


----------



## slclick (Dec 26, 2013)

WPJ said:


> Harv said:
> 
> 
> > If someone is concerned about their sensibilities being offended, they should never participate on any internet forum. Period.
> ...



Canon Behavioral Therapy?


----------



## dstppy (Dec 26, 2013)

DanielW said:


> ME said:
> 
> 
> > I'm confused. What does CR have to do with the conflict in Syria? I read the news report and cant find any sort of a connection between the two. ???
> ...


Whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa. Back up the long/useless thread train. We haven't even gotten to Monty Python yet, no one has mentioned DR, and nobody has threatened to move to Nikon yet.

Please don't generalize. ;D


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 26, 2013)

I'll be the first to implore him not to leave the forum! We really need people who whine and complain and post links to news sites.


----------



## Eldar (Dec 26, 2013)

It may be that he thought this was rumors about canons. And the only thing people write about is lenses, cameras and images, when he wanted barrel sizes, gun powder and grenades ... I´d be disappointed to :


----------

